# Finished my hammer



## Makintrax73 (Jul 8, 2022)

First real thing I've made since I got my Logan lathe.  Lessons were learned (try threading with a die the wrong direction, or turning with tailstock out of alignment you'll be doing a lot of head scratching), and it was fun.

Decided simple was better.  The head is center drilled and tapped clear through. Handle retained by set screws.  The surface finish on steel needs work.  Should have bored the handle hole instead of drilling. Over all I think ok for a total beginner.  It's solid anyway.












Thanks to the folks on the forum who helped me get this machine up and running!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 8, 2022)

Perhaps a light knurl on the handle might be a good to prevent it from slipping out of your hand.


----------



## Makintrax73 (Jul 8, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Perhaps a light knurl on the handle might be a good to prevent it from slipping out of your hand.



Agreed.  I just don't have a knurling tool yet.  I got entirely sick of re-centering tools with a rocker tool post and ordered a QCTP today.  It's supposed to come with a knurling tool.  I'll probably give it a shot.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice job!


----------



## Toro5xi (Jul 9, 2022)

Great first project.  I’m sure it will work well.


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2022)

That looks great.
Well done!
Brian


----------

